# Studwall Support for Tricuits



## malex (Aug 11, 2008)

Hi All,
I've been reading about Triscuit/Stress Skin Platforms lately and plan to build a whole bunch of these for our theatre. 
My question is in the supports. For a single row of 4' x 4' triscuits, do I need 2 studwalls (one under each end) or 3 studwalls (one under the center line, as well)? I've seen opinions supporting both, but does anyone have any real knowledge on the stability/deflection of the platforms when supported only on each end?
Also, does anyone have a good photo of a large triscuit installation? I'd like to see what all that framing and bracing looks like. 
Thanks


----------



## Van (Aug 11, 2008)

If it's a "real" triscuit I belive Yale has them tested at 50psf load with the stud walls at the 4' centers, obvioulsy this goes up more than exponetially if you add a center support. Typically I use 24" centers since my triscuits are slightly less beefy than those produced at Yale. I have a rather large installation upstairs right now, If I can remember to bring my camera in I'll snap a few pics.


----------



## leistico (Aug 27, 2008)

We built triscuits as our apron (30" rise from concrete house floor to stage deck, triscuits 3/4" ply on both sides, 2x4's ripped to 1 1/8" true thickness for 1" and 2" internal structure, otherwise built to Yale design) and we have 12 of them, two rows of six across, and we have them on three stud walls w/ studs on 24" centers, with 1/4" ply / lauan "cornerblocks" every few openings as diagonal bracing on the walls. It's held up beautifully for a year now. Initially, I built a triscuit (to test it) and sat it on two 2x4's sitting on the floor, and had as many people stand on it as could physically fit (5 or 6 big folks), plus jump up and down together, and there was no visible deflection from the standing or jumping. They're designed to sit on two studwalls--or two "halves" of studwalls, as the 1" sides allow the 2" stringers to be just sitting over the studwalls by about 3/4" on each side, if the studwall is underneath where two rows come together (incl. 1/8" gap for squeak elimination). If they're built to spec, the studwalls on the edges are all you need.

The only maintenance I've had to do on the floor is to paint it and retighten a few of the bolts I used to hold the triscuits to the stud walls -- should've used lock washers (duh!)


----------

